# Finally did it..



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Well, we made another trip out to the lease this past weekend and it wasmemorable to say the least.
Got there friday around midnight and went straight to set the hog trap..its already been set (someone is already out there) so we go to camp and get unloaded and get stuff ready for the morning hunt.
5 am comes and the coffee is brewing and im up and getting ready. wife is going to sleep in since she drove out while i took a nap. open the door and wow FROST is everywhere. its freakin 34 degrees. go back inside and toss on another layer just to be sure and im off to the stand.
We have had our pop up blinds up since opening weekend and i get to it and cool..its still up and not damaged yet..I get in and get set up and not long after i have something come in and get under the feeder..still too dark to see what it is but i could see it was a deer like body so i wait for daylight.
The sun rises and nothing is moving. Feeder goes off and nothing is coming out. Oh well.. ive been feeding hard because of the drought so morning hunt is over with nothing to show for it so im off to camp to get feed for the refill. get all my hunny do's done (with the wifes help) and then its back to the stand for the evening hunt.
Get in the stand around 3:30 and oh my god i cant stop coughing. well i try to muffle it as best i can and im getting frustrated because i can hear stuff running off. then about 5:30 here he comes...big bodied cull buck comes in from my left side. looks at the blind and goes straight for the feeder. heart is raceing and blood is pumping and after about 5 min i finally calm down enough to prepare for the shot. i turn on my bow mounted camera and wait for the right moment. few minutes later and hes about 15 - 17 yards out and perfect broadside with his head turned away from me. i raise my bow and draw back and he perks up and stares me down..well its now or never so i find my spot and let the arrow fly.....i watch the arrow come out the other side and he launches straight up in the air. he trots off about 15 yards and stops and looks back for a few seconds like as to say what the heck was that and then he trots off again out of sight. It was wierd. he never ran. well i wait a second and the get out so i can get a better view as to which direction he is going and there he is. about 20 yards from where he had stopped and looked back.
I return to the stand and wait to see what else comes out but nothing ever did. oh well i got what i wanted. My first ever buck and my first ever bow kill all in one. got back to camp and got him packaged and ready for the trip home. found out i double lunged him. He wasn't a monster but he will feed my family and thats all that matters to me. I'll post some pictures when i get them loaded.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

*picture*

picture was taken with my phone. broadhead was a G5 by T3 and it worked awesome.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

also found this while we were doing our hunny do's


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

rebelangler said:


> also found this while we were doing our hunny do's


 nice find. horns are pretty cool too!!!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

lean2 said:


> nice find. horns are pretty cool too!!!


yeah...i got lucky..there isnt much she wont do on the lease. kill,clean,cook,fill feeders,fix fences..we got 12 hogs one morning in the trap and she helped clean them right next to me and my dad. so far she is the only woman on the lease to clean an animal.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats on your first buck... man looks dry dry dry there.. hope you get some rain soon...Walker


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on the buck, and the nice hunting partner.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great story and congrats, I know horns are cool but one thing to keep in mind. That animal died for some reason. The conditions are just right for anthrax. Be very careful


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on the deer, I saw that axis many times last year down by the creek. Tell Beaux hi for me and good luck this year.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on your first first, ah yea, what more could someone ask for a good lookn woman that hunts and NOT sceered to get a little blood on her....kinda like MINE....WW


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome!!! Congrats on a nice harvest!!


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

my wife and i have been hunting for over 25 years and the only time she has missed opening week is to go to japan for the birth of our granddaughter 6 years ago. looks like i will hunt alone this next week for the birth of our grandson. enjoy your hunt and partner. it dont get any better than that


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

congrats....


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

thanks everyone..


----------

